# Weathering using paints and markers



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

Well i don't know how to weather a locomotive and rolling stock can anyone tell me cheap alternative using paint and markers


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

same hear, was thinking about useing testors weathering markers.
anyone ever use them?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

OP - weathering chalks



Ontario, i got a set of weathering markers in question. wanted the rail pens but store only had the "structures" set ("roof brown", "aged concrete" and "grimy black") and i got it to see what it can do. so far i see very limited use to these but it might be because i don't quite know how to apply these properly.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

modeltrainhead said:


> Well i don't know how to weather a locomotive and rolling stock can anyone tell me cheap alternative using paint and markers


If you guys want to see some interesting weathering, take a look at this site: http://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/frm/f/3681097934

These guys are very good at it---reading the posts and looking at the pics will teach you a lot.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tankist said:


> OP - weathering chalks
> 
> 
> 
> Ontario, i got a set of weathering markers in question. wanted the rail pens but store only had the "structures" set ("roof brown", "aged concrete" and "grimy black") and i got it to see what it can do. so far i see very limited use to these but it might be because i don't quite know how to apply these properly.



Tankist, go to this site and check out the "Baking Soda rust" segment...
http://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/frm/f/3681097934


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Cheap Pastel Chalks & Matte Sealer!*

If you need something cheap....Kids get all kinds of pastel chalks that make great weathering. If you seal them with Clear Acrylic Matte Finish they look great. Saw this in a Model Railroader...if I find the article I'll post it. Just a matter of experimenting with different combos of colors. You can grind the chalks up add water and paint with them. Cheap and simple!:thumbsup:


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

i did it it looks great it I did the pastel thing\


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Outstanding!*

Hey MTH
"I do believe you pack the gear to serve in my beloved Corps!" Make sure you seal the paint,after it drys with the Acrylic sealer(Walmart has it in their Hobby section). Give us some Pics too, and glad it worked for you!:thumbsup:


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

PICs........PICS..............:thumbsup:


----------

